# nausia , gas , pain HELP



## NewBreedGirl (Aug 22, 2000)

I didnt know if this was a gyno issue or family doctor issue. This is the second time right before my period where I wake up nausious ... have gas ... and have alot of pain near the overy area. It usually wakes me up exactly 4 hours after I go to sleep the week prior to my period and lasts 3 to 4 days.I have IBS-D and well this isnt D. There is alot of pressure going on alot of bubbly noises and well enough pain for me not to sleep.Gets so bad I have to take everything off just to assure no added presssure.any guesses ??any guesses on wich doc I should go to ??


----------



## NewBreedGirl (Aug 22, 2000)

oh yeha all periods remain normal and right on schedule


----------



## suzatb (Nov 7, 2001)

My suggestion would be to go to the gyno first to make sure ovarian cysts and fibroids are ruled out.Good luck. I hope you feel better.


----------

